# New hunting knife with pine cone handle.



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW! The handle is AWESOME! That is about as perfect size and shape knife as I have ever seen! Let me know if you make more of these!


----------



## Big_Bear26 (Apr 4, 2010)

That is beautiful. I want one too! I would want the grain going the other way though.


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

Man you really captured the design I sent you,the blue pine cone scales make this knife look awesome!!,I thought your corn on the cob scales where wild ,but this just speaks to you!!man I love the design can't wait to get her in my hands!!thanks for another beauty!!


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! Man you make an Awesome knife! Great looking!


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Buddy you are one up on me now that is one great looking knife you had made. Congrats to you Randallss you did a fantastic job on this one. I have a big spruce tree in the back yard and you can come and pick up all the cones you want no charge


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

#1 Hogger said:


> Buddy you are one up on me now that is one great looking knife you had made. Congrats to you Randallss you did a fantastic job on this one. I have a big spruce tree in the back yard and you can come and pick up all the cones you want no charge


I may have to take you up on that, start doing my own, trust me I just might make more making handle scales than selling knives...lol.


----------



## Big_Bear26 (Apr 4, 2010)

You should make some sideplates for bows. I would buy a set for my bow out of the cones.


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Wow very cool


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CDV (Mar 19, 2013)

That is one sweet knife, you are very talented.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking knife ,I love the handle it looks like fish scales..When I first read the heading pine cone I tought what the # .Man that one sweet looking knife .


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

sheath is completed now almost ready to go home.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

You are a fine knife maker!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Those handles look awesome, and that is about the perfect size/shape knife to me


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Hmmmm. Time may be coming for another order.


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

That is so nice. Good job!


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

i think we are tied,i think we are going to have to exchange his knives with each other!!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Great work......I love that handle too.....I admire anyone who can make a full tang knife. Nearly all of mine are hidden tangs!


----------



## Tau44 (Nov 10, 2010)

Really like the shape of the blade!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

rembrandt said:


> Great work......I love that handle too.....I admire anyone who can make a full tang knife. Nearly all of mine are hidden tangs!


lol...its all the same, grass is always greener on other side of the fence, I make a few hidden tang knives, I just do not get many request for them.


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

Hold on...I just saw this thread for the first time. That's a pine cone design on the handle, right? Or did you somehow use a real pine cone in the handle? Pardon me if that's a stupid question.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

1/4ing away said:


> Hold on...I just saw this thread for the first time. That's a pine cone design on the handle, right? Or did you somehow use a real pine cone in the handle? Pardon me if that's a stupid question.


It's an actual pine cone that has been cast in a type of casting resin its called stabilized pine cone scales.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

that's an awesome knife !. is the hock(sp.?) built in, or added on?


----------



## Greenroyd (Mar 8, 2010)

You make some awesome knives!

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dbowling (Jan 14, 2004)

love the handle and really like the blade design.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Too cool! Great looking knife.


----------



## Long Hunter (May 20, 2013)

very nice work


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Light bulb just went on... This is the type of handle you should use for the fillet knives!


randallss7 said:


> It's an actual pine cone that has been cast in a type of casting resin its called stabilized pine cone scales.


----------

